# 1,300 hit by food poisoning in Mexico



## daveomak.fs (May 3, 2019)

Similar to customs in the United States, traditional culture in Mexico calls for cakes to be served at many holiday celebrations, including Children's Day. _Photo illustration_
*1,300 hit by food poisoning in Mexico*
By News Desk on May 2, 2019


More than 1,300 people have suffered suspected food poisoning in the Mexican state of Veracruz after eating cake.

The Veracruz government reported that 1,358 people were treated in eight hospitals and clinics. People ate the cake, described as being in “poor condition” as part of a celebration of Children’s Day, which is marked every April 30 in Mexico.

The Ministry of Health of Veracruz posted a statement on Facebook confirming medical attention was given to intoxicated adults, infants and three pregnant women.

According to a health agency in Veracruz (SESVER), ingestion of contaminated food happened during an event organized by a non-governmental organization which distributed tamales, cake and beverages. A tamale is made with ground meat packed in dough, wrapped in corn husks, and steamed.

The non-governmental organization World Vision Mexico issued a statement saying food for the event was provided by different organizations and it was working with authorities to determine the cause of the illnesses.

Between two and four hours after the event, infants had abdominal pain, vomiting and diarrhea. Initial evaluations did not find severe cases or deaths but emergency care continues and more patients are expected due to any incubation period.

In Tehuipango, Tlaquilpa, Zongolica and Río Blanco additional clinics were set up and children have been treated at the Mexican Institute of Social Security (IMSS).

Tests on food samples are being conducted by another agency to find the origin of the poisoning and results are expected in the next few days.

*Another food poisoning in Guerrero*
Meanwhile in another incident, about 200 people, mostly children, suffered food poisoning in the Mexican state of Guerrero.

The source is suspected to be pozole – a type of stew or soup – which was consumed in celebration of Children’s Day. The incident happened in Mezcalcingo, a town in Chilapa.

Of those sick, 60 were initially reported as seriously ill but the secretary of health, Carlos de la Peña Pintos, later reported that infants who ate food in poor condition were out of danger and stable.

A total of 108 people were taken to Hueycantenango, a city in José Joaquín de Herrera for treatment. The governor, Hector Astudillo Flores, said the navy, Red Cross and emergency response teams were involved.

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, click here.)*


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 3, 2019)

I've heard you shouldn't drink the water there as well!


----------



## dr k (May 3, 2019)

Poor condition cake from 4.30.19, 1,300+ people and still no identified foodbourne pathogen?


----------



## Jonok (May 3, 2019)

The article says that people were symptomatic within a few hours after eating which would lead one to suspect something resulting from a pre-existing toxin (like staph)


----------

